# Lucas Arts stellt ein: Neues X-Wing wahrscheinlich?



## ZAM (16. September 2011)

Hallo Mit-Nerds und Classic-Gamer *g*,

auf der offiziellen LucasFilm-Seite steht zur Zeit folgende Stellenausschreibungen:
[font=verdana, sans-serif]*https://www.lucasfilm.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuseaction=mExternal.showJob&RID=3194&CurrentPage=3*[/font]
[font=verdana, sans-serif]*
*[/font]
Unter anderen liest man da folgendes: 

"Experience with flight sims, aerial shooters, and especially space-based shooters a plus"

Gibt das Anlass zur (neuen) Hoffnung () ?

An der Stelle nochmal ein Hinweis auf meinen etwas älteren Wunschtraumblog *g*
Nostalgiekiffen: Warum ich ein neues X-Wing-Spiel vermisse


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. September 2011)

Hui das wäre nice... Dann würde der Joystick nicht mehr in der Ecke gammeln \o/


----------



## win3ermute (16. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo Mit-Nerds und Classic-Gamer *g*,



Ich bin kein Ne... oh, warte!



> "Experience with flight sims, aerial shooters, and especially space-based shooters a plus"



Ohne Lawrence Holland? Wurscht, wo ist die Petition?



> Gibt das Anlass zur (neuen) Hoffnung () ?



Zuerst: Nerd wegen des "(new) hope". Das "especially" macht tatsächlich Hoffnung; hätte aber auch erst einmal nichts gegen eine Serie von guten Flight-Sims, für die LucasArts ja auch mal sehr bekannt und beliebt war. Die Krönung wäre natürlich ein Space-Sim mit Multiplayer-Option. Dann macht mein Flight-Stick endlich wieder Sinn!


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2011)

Außerdem wäre der Krampf mit Hamachi, Portforwarding und am Ende doch nur Laggs (XWing Alliance) endlich vorbei.

Aber mal im Ernst. Bei der Casual-Gamer-Generation baut doch kein Entwickler mehr göttliche Space-Sims mit starkem SIM(!)mulationsfaktor sondern lieber Klicki-Bunti-Arcade-Langeweile, weil die genannten Spieler, also die größte Käuferschicht sonst überfordert wäre. Nur will ich so einen Kinderkram nicht ... die Rogue-Squadron-Reihe war als Arcade-Geballer (dank guter Grafik, Sound und Atmosphäre) auch ganz nett, aber nur nett und kein X-Wing mit Missionstiefe, Abwechslung und dem Gefühl einfach mitten dabei zu sein - so lange man will - ohne dass gleich nach Abschluss der Mission der Statusbildschirm aufgezwungen wird.


X-Wing-Serie hat so gewaltiges Potential (das bei XvT nie ausgereizt wurde) für Multiplayer-Fights mit Ingame-Funksprüchen, fliegerischen Freiheiten, Star-Wars-Feeling und Coop- oder Vs.-Mission ohne Ende. Deticated-Server, Ranked-System, Missions-Editor mitliefern und alle sind happy. Ich stell mir das so genial vor den Sternzerstörer mit mehreren Freunden anzugreifen oder zu verteidigen, Konvois zu begleiten, Hinterhalte zu fliegen, den Todesstern platt zumachen in mehreren Missionsabschnitten usw.


----------



## win3ermute (16. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst. Bei der Casual-Gamer-Generation baut doch kein Entwickler mehr göttliche Space-Sims mit starkem SIM(!)mulationsfaktor sondern lieber Klicki-Bunti-Arcade-Langeweile, weil die genannten Spieler, also die größte Käuferschicht sonst überfordert wäre.



Ups, Admin-Flame-Welle incoming . Mama, er hat "überfordert" und "Casuals" in einem Satz geschrieben! Aber selbstverständlich hast Du völlig recht. Ich befürchte auch, daß die Prozentzahl der PC-Spieler, die noch einen Flight-Stick besitzen, sehr gering ist.

Ganz objektiv betrachtet hatten die Space-Sims ja auch wenig mit "Simulation" zu tun - eine realistische Physik-Engine fehlte ja eher, sieht man von den "Elite"-Nachfolgern ab. Und das war meiner Ansicht nach auch ganz gut so - Tasten, die belegt waren, gab's dennoch in Hülle und Fülle; wenn auch nicht in Dreifach-Belegungen wie etwa bei den "ultrarealistischen" Flight-Sims wie "Falcon 4.0". Da habe ich auch eher zu "Aces of the Pacific" oder "Strike Commander" gegriffen, weil's mir mehr Spaß machte.



> X-Wing-Serie hat so gewaltiges Potential (das bei XvT nie ausgereizt wurde) für Multiplayer-Fights mit Ingame-Funksprüchen, fliegerischen Freiheiten, Star-Wars-Feeling und Coop- oder Vs.-Mission ohne Ende. Deticated-Server, Ranked-System, Missions-Editor mitliefern und alle sind happy. Ich stell mir das so genial vor den Sternzerstörer mit mehreren Freunden anzugreifen oder zu verteidigen, Konvois zu begleiten, Hinterhalte zu fliegen, den Todesstern platt zumachen in mehreren Missionsabschnitten usw.



Full Ack! "X-Wing" war natürlich noch absolute Härte, die schon ein wenig überzogen war (Wingmen ebenfalls "ausbilden" und alle Ziele 100 % erfüllen müssen). Besser gefiel mir auch vom Missions-Design da "Tie-Fighter". 
Im Gegensatz zu "Wing Commander" mit recht eintönigen Missionen (Begleitschutz, Bombermissionen, Clean-Sweep) war das ja richtig ausgearbeitet: Begleitschutz zerstören, startende Flieger an der Flucht hindern, Bomberstaffel unterstützen - und das alles in einem richtigen Gewusel aus Fliegern und in einer Mission. Neben den Medaillen dann noch "Aufstiegsstory" durch das Erledigen von "Secondary Missions", die man machen konnte, aber nicht mußte. Das lud auch zu mehrmaligem Durchspielen ein.

"Starlancer" ging ja schon in diese richtige Richtung mit Koop-Möglichkeit - nur leider konnte man da teilweise nicht 100 % des Missionsinhaltes fliegen. Sowas über's Internet, während man sich im TS anbrüllt, weil man gerade Unterstützung braucht, wäre natürlich toll! Vielleicht gönnt sich LucasArts ja so ein Prestige-Objekt für Nerds wie ehemals Origin mit "Wing Commander 3", wo schon von Anbeginn klar war, daß die hohen Produktionskosten niemals hereingebracht werden können. Aber solche Extravaganza dürften in der heutigen Industrie wohl keinen Platz mehr haben.


----------



## Caps-lock (16. September 2011)

Solange es eine Neuauflage von der alten Spiele wird, werd ich es mir höchstwahrscheinlich zulegen .
Wenn das ganze sowas wie Battlefront im Weltraum wird nicht...

Richtig Klasse wären dann Coop Feldzüge . Nach Möglichkeit sogar mit mehreren Leuten in einem Vogel.


----------



## Davatar (19. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> X-Wing-Serie hat so gewaltiges Potential (das bei XvT nie ausgereizt wurde) für Multiplayer-Fights mit Ingame-Funksprüchen, fliegerischen Freiheiten, Star-Wars-Feeling und Coop- oder Vs.-Mission ohne Ende.


Klingt nach Wing Commander - Multiplayer-Version oder Starlancer 
Ich denk ein solches Spiel hätte auf jeden Fall Potenzial, allerdings könnts auch recht mies werden, wenn man aktuelle Remakes anschaut. Aber naja, mal schaun wohin das führen mag.


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Klingt nach Wing Commander - Multiplayer-Version oder Starlancer



.. die kein Star Wars-Setting haben.


----------



## Knallfix (19. September 2011)

Ein neues Tie Fighter wäre so geil.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=puvD_FDS_jE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Immer noch mein meist gespieltes Spiel, inkl aller Missiondiscs.  
im Tie Defender Seite an Seite mit Darth Vader Rebellen und Verräter zu jagen - erhabend.

Und X-Wing ist immer noch das einzige Spiel zu dem im je ein Lösungsbuch hatte. War schon recht heftig 
Multiplayer wäre mir erstmal recht egal.

Knall


----------



## Tikume (19. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst. Bei der Casual-Gamer-Generation baut doch kein Entwickler mehr göttliche Space-Sims mit starkem SIM(!)mulationsfaktor sondern lieber Klicki-Bunti-Arcade-Langeweile, weil die genannten Spieler, also die größte Käuferschicht sonst überfordert wäre. Nur will ich so einen Kinderkram nicht ...



Gibt halt einfach Sachen die nicht mehr en vogue sind. Hardcore-Flugsimulationen verkaufen sich heute nicht mehr sonderlich gut und eine Steuerung wie in Elite (wie es bei X-Wing war weiss ich nicht - nie gespielt) wird ein großer Titel wohl nie mehr haben.


----------



## win3ermute (20. September 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gibt halt einfach Sachen die nicht mehr en vogue sind. Hardcore-Flugsimulationen verkaufen sich heute nicht mehr sonderlich gut und eine Steuerung wie in Elite (wie es bei X-Wing war weiss ich nicht - nie gespielt) wird ein großer Titel wohl nie mehr haben.



Welches "Elite" meinst Du? Die sehr "direkte" Steuerung des Ur-Elites (ging dank C64 ja auch gar nicht anders) findet sich eben auch in den "Space-Sims" von LucasArts und Origin; ebenso natürlich bei der Konkurrenz "Conflict: Freespace" oder "Starlancer"; lediglich um den analogen Aspekt (C64 war rein digital) erweitert. Realistische Weltallsteuerung wie in "Elite II" und "Elite III" braucht kein Mensch (ab "Elite II": Lange Raumfahrten, die man per "Zeitbeschleunigung" in undendlichem Maße beschleunigen konnte. "Kämpfe" waren nichts anderes als dauerndes Drehen des Geschützes - es dauert eben Stunden, bis so ein Schiff abgebremst werden kann... war so aufregend wie Frauengolf unter Wasser anzusehen, während die Spielerinnen Burkas tragen...).
Deswegen sind die Dinger sicher alles andere als eine "Simulation" - und macht selbstverständlich auch bei "Star Wars" keinen Sinn, weil die Filme ja die Physik bereits völlig ignorierten.

Man hatte eine recht direkte analoge Steuerung (sprich: ein wenig nach rechts bewegt das Schiff auch wenig nach rechts, während ein volles Ausreißen in diese Richtung auch das Schiff sehr schnell eben dahin bewegt - bei digital hat man "entweder rechts oder gar nicht" ohne Zwischenschritte). 
Dazu kam allerdings das "Energie-Management": Entweder war man schnell oder man war gut "gepanzert". Wollte man schnell einem Gegner hinterher, dann mußte man die Energie von den Schutzschilden ins Triebwerk leiten; ferner konnte man die Schildenergie auf alle 4 Seiten verteilen. Dazu braucht es natürlich mehrere Tasten bzw. einen gut ausgerüsteten Flightstick.
Außerdem erteilte man den "Wingmen" Befehle wie "Greif das Ziel an!", "Beschützt mich!" "Holt Bier von der Tanke!", "Ey! Hasch misch angemacht, ey?!" etc.
In "Wing Commander" konnte man mit Funksprüchen sogar den Gegner reizen, damit er sein Fokus von einem Ziel nahm. Sah dann so aus: "Taste C für Communications". "1 - Erbitte Landeerlaubnis. 2 - 4: Blablabla! 5: Reize Gegner!"
Der Spruch "Ey, Deine Mudda, Hurensohn!" (inklusive modischer Rechtschreibfehler) war übrigens nicht dabei - was zeigt, wie unzeitgemäß diese Spiele sind !

Wollte man nicht dauernd auf die Tastatur ausweichen, war mindestens ein "Microsoft Sidewinder" mit ca. 10 auch Makro-programmierbaren Tasten (teilweise doppelt belegt), Hud- und Rudder-Kontrolle Pflicht, da man ja auch die Waffensysteme durchschalten musste. Krönung waren früher die Thrustmaster-Flight-Sticks mit zusätzlichem WCS ("Weapon Control System" - laut Werbung mit "NASA-Technik"; allerdings explodierten sie eher selten bis gar nicht), den man noch mit zusätzlichem "Rudder" ausstatten konnte (essentiell für Helikopter-Sims).

Solche Luxus-Güter brauchte man selbstverständlich nicht unbedingt - man mußte halt sonst sehr oft die Tastatur bemühen. "Wing Commander I - V", "Privateer I + II", "X-Wing", "Tie-Fighter", "X-Wing vs. Tie-Fighter", "Comanche", "Strike Commander", "Aces of the Pacific", "Aces over Europe" etc. habe ich mit einem damals mit knapp 80,- DM recht günstigen "Gravis" durchgezockt (erinnert sich noch jemand an die Kalibrierung, die mittels dieser riesigen grauen Räder unter den Sticks durchgeführt wurde ?).

Es ist sautraurig, daß solche Sachen nicht mehr gefragt sind (der letzte Hoffnungsschimmer "JG:E" ist wohl entweder an Zeitmangel oder Inkompetenz krepiert). Allerdings galt das "Adventure" auch als komplett tot - Dinge wie "Edna & Harvey" nebst Anhang zeigen jedoch, daß für diese Spiele durchaus ein Markt besteht - nur nicht in der Masse, die die leider rein ausschließlich auf großmöglichsten Gewinn ausgerichtete Industrie anstrebt. "Indies" wie die seinerzeit angestrebte "God" (Free Beer!!!) wären natürlich eine Lösung des Problems - bereits 1998 beklagten Spieleentwickler den mangelnden Kreativitätsspielraum, den die Publisher ihnen gewährten. Heute sieht es weit schlimmer aus.

Wenn LucasArts tatsächlich wieder eine Space-Sim aus der Taufe hebt, dann ist das Ding sofort gekauft - mein MS Sidewinder wurde erst letztens überprüft und funzt auch nach knapp 10 Jahren noch tadellos. 

Mein absolutes Lieblings-Game in dieser Hinsicht war neben "Privateer" (klasse Atmosphäre und Story) und "Tie-Fighter" (ich spiele zwar nicht gerne auf Seiten des Imperiums, aber das machte dank ausgefeiltem Missionsdesign mit teilweise geradezu epischen Schlachten richtig Laune - wenn's Spaß macht, kann man spielerisch auch dreckiger Faschisten-Mitläufer sein) ein deutsches Produkt:

"Schleichfahrt" hat sie alle abgehängt! Das hinkte zwar sicherlich hinter dem Missions-Design von "Tie-Fighter" hinterher, hatte aber dank 3dfx-Unterstützung eine damals unglaubliche Grafik, die von einer fast ausufernden, epischen Story, einer unglaublich dichten Atmosphäre und einem hervorragenden Gameplay mehr als nur ebenbürtig unterstützt wurde - und von einem Handbuch, das die Entwicklung und Spielewelt von "Aqua" treffend beschrieb! Das Game würde eine TV-Serie abgeben, gegen die selbst die ersten beiden Staffeln "Galactica" abstinken würden - von "Star Dreck" ganz zu schweigen! Die "Aquanox"-Fortsetzungen hingegen waren schwach!

Den Schlußmonolog inklusive des End-Soundtracks habe ich damals auf Tape aufgenommen und habe ich noch heute . Nein, ich war und bin kein Nerd... oh, warte!

Story von "Schleichfahrt":


Spoiler



Die Menschheit ist am Arsch! Die Erdoberfläche ist dank nuklearer Auseinandersetzungen völlig unbewohnbar. Ein paar Tausend Menschen ziehen sich in Unterwasser-Stationen zurück.
Hunderte (Tausende?) Jahre später hat sich die Menschheit im völlig verseuchtem und lebeweselosen Wasser eingerichtet. Statt glorreicher Utopie regiert hier der Kapitalismus und der Krieg: Die riesigen Unterwasser-Habitate sind verfeindet bis auf's Blut.
Auftritt Emerald "Dead Eye" Flint: Der ist ein zynischer Söldner, den Moral und Ethik überhaupt nicht interessiert. Auf einer eher anspruchslosen Mission wird er von seiner Haßliebe aufgetrieben und in einer Taucherglocke (ähnliches Schicksal hat er auch der Frau angedeihen lassen) ausgesetzt. Sein Auftraggeber rettet ihn in letzter Sekunde und offenbart ihm sein Versagen:
Wie im Handbuch beschrieben hat nur eine einzige Firma das Patent auf "Sprungschiffe" - die können große Unterwasserentfernungen in kürzester Zeit überbrücken. Statt relativ wertloser Schmuggelware waren diese unendlich wertvollen Pläne die Fracht des geraubten Schiffes, die sich nun in den Händen der ebenfalls kriminellen Konkurrenz befindet.

So weit, so öde (das ist der Anfang in Form eines Videos): Na dolle Story. Nun allerdings beginnt eine durchaus komplexe Geschichte, in der man sein Schiff ausstattet und verbessert und die einen in die unterschiedlichsten Bereiche von "Aqua" und Nebenschaukämpfe führt. Und bald erlebt man eine "unheimliche Begegnung der dritten Art": Während Seebeben "Aqua" zu vernichten drohen, tauchen plötzlich unglaublich schnelle Schiffe auf, die zu keiner Fraktion zu gehören scheinen. 
Ein gekapertes feindliches Schiff bringt es denn an den Tag: Im Schiff befindet sich ein fürchterlicher Mutant, der mit dem Metall schon als Neugeborenes verbunden wurde. Es sind die verstrahlten, alleingelassenen "Brüder" der Erdoberfläche, die in diese Unterwasserwelt dringen.
Kapitalisten, Kommunisten und Anarchisten vereinigen sich zu einem verzweifelten Schlag gegen den Brückenkopf der Eindringlinge: In einer gigantischen Schlacht werden Ring um Ring der Festung eingenommen (epischer Moment: Der Kampf gegen ein Schiff mit "Sternenzerstörer"-Ausmaßen, in dessen Verlauf sich deren Schwesterschiff dazugesellt, während sich die eigene Flotte in der Mitte befindet).
Am Ende bleibt nur eine Selbstmord-Mission: Ein Schiff muß eine Bombe mitten in den Brückenkopf befördern und die Explosion auslösen. Diese Aufgabe übernimmt ausgerechnet jene Frau, die den "Helden" der Geschichte am Anfang in einer Taucherglocke aussetzte. Meter um Meter kämpft man den Weg für ihre finale Mission frei. Über Funk dann die letzten Worte: "Flint, ich habe Angst!" Der Rest ist eine gigantische Explosion - und der pazifistischste Endmonolog, den man wohl jemals in einem Spiel vernommen haben dürfte!
"Game Noir" unter Wasser - nicht mal "Privateer" (von einem Freund als das "erste wirklich zynische Computerspiel" bezeichnet) erreichte solche Ausmaße; von der Missionsmenge ganz zu schweigen. Mit 3dfx-Patch wurde das Ganze noch dichter; in Teilen hatte man gar das Gefühl, ein gänzlich neues Spiel zu erleben. 
Allerdings verläuft das Spiel streng linear: Wo "Wing Commander" neue Wege ging, indem die Leistungen und Entscheidungen des Helden tatsächlich den Spielverlauf änderten, gibt es hier nur einen Weg. Lediglich über die Waffenauswahl und ganz beschränkt über die Reihenfolge der weiteren Missionen kann man hier entscheiden. 
Grafisch war das Teil damals auf der Höhe seiner Zeit - und mit dem bald folgenden 3dfx-Patch sogar weit voraus: Wer sich "Schleichfahrt" nochmals vornahm, glaubte bald, ein gänzlich anderes Spiel vor sich zu haben: So flüssiges und dank "fogging" atmosphärisches Gameplay gab es bis dahin nicht mal im Quantensprung "Wing Commander III"!
Im Gegensatz zu "WC 3" gab es allerdings keinerlei Videosequenzen: Nie wurde eine der Hauptpersonen im Bild gezeigt; alle Zwischenvideos zeigen nur Unterwasserschiffe. 
Was anfangs auch damals recht irritierend wirkte, erwies sich alsbald als Vorteil: Trotz Innenansichten der Städte und der Unterwasserwelt konnte die Phantasie sich hemmungslos ausleben. Hört sich "abgehoben" an, ist aber so: Die Protagonisten entstehen in der Phantasie; nicht in der Grafik.
Deshalb bin ich auch geneigt, "Schleichfahrt" als einen Höhepunkt in der Computer-Spiele-Kunst zu bezeichnen (neben "System Shock" und "Deus Ex" als auch - mit Abstrichen - "Bioshock"): Hier geht Story-Writing, Spielbarkeit, Atmosphäre und grafische Ausarbeitung eine Verbindung ein, wie man sie sonst nur von verdammt gut erzählten Büchern und Filmen kennt.

Die Fortsetzung "Aquanox" wollte mit Lovecraftschen Gegnern statt mit einer Weiterentwicklung der "Bionten"-Story punkten - und ging hoffnungslos baden. Wer die Länge von "Schleichfahrt" mit seinen Irrungen und Wendungen gespielt hatte, der konnte kaum glauben, wie schnell die Geschichte vorbei war. 
"Aquanox II" war wesentlich besser, nervte jedoch mit einer dauernd bemühten Prophezeiung (die sich glücklicherweise nicht in einem "Mythos" auflöste) und einem komplett offenen Ende, das bis heute nicht abgeschlossen wurde - immerhin schien der neue Protagonist von "Aquanox II" plötzlich der Gegenspieler von Emerald "Dead Eye" Flint zu sein.

Ich bin wirklich kein Nerd... oh verdammt!


----------



## Caps-lock (21. September 2011)

Für mich war das Schöne an den Weltraumshootern die mangelnde Trägheit.
Reiss den Stick hart zur Seite und man weicht sofort aus .
Da hat zielen und treffen noch spass gemacht.


----------



## Hubautz (22. September 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Solche Luxus-Güter brauchte man selbstverständlich nicht unbedingt - man mußte halt sonst sehr oft die Tastatur bemühen. "Wing Commander I - V", "Privateer I + II", "X-Wing", "Tie-Fighter", "X-Wing vs. Tie-Fighter", "Comanche", "Strike Commander", "Aces of the Pacific", "Aces over Europe" etc. habe ich mit einem damals mit knapp 80,- DM recht günstigen "Gravis" durchgezockt (erinnert sich noch jemand an die Kalibrierung, die mittels dieser riesigen grauen Räder unter den Sticks durchgeführt wurde ?).



Ich habe damals (Anfang der 90er) WIng Commander mit einem Joystick für knapp 20 DM durchgespielt. Ok, mit mehreren, weil die Dinger (meist im Dogfight mit mehreren Jalthis) ab und zu mal den Geist aufgegeben haben.

Wie auch immer, ich habe vor ein paar Wochen mal wieder WC 1+2 inklusive secret Missions bzw. spezial ops gespielt. Ich muss sagen, spätestens bei den jeweiligen Zusatzmissionen habe ich es aus Zeitgründen sein lassen. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, ob ein solches Konzept heute noch tragbar wäre.


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wenn LucasArts tatsächlich wieder eine Space-Sim aus der Taufe hebt, dann ist das Ding sofort gekauft



Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen. ^^
Ich hab nur die Befürchtung, dass irgendwie Episode 1 - 3 oder der Clone Wars-Müll mit verwurstet werden ....


----------



## Ogil (22. September 2011)

Am Ende wird es ein Facebook-Spiel wo man rundenbasiert sein Schiff durch die Gegend schaukelt: "Pay 3 Lucaspoints to dodge teh incoming attack".


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Am Ende wird es ein Facebook-Spiel wo man rundenbasiert sein Schiff durch die Gegend schaukelt: "Pay 3 Lucaspoints to dodge teh incoming attack".



Ja geil, verschlimmer die Alpträume halt noch ... *g*


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich habe damals (Anfang der 90er) WIng Commander mit einem Joystick für knapp 20 DM durchgespielt. Ok, mit mehreren, weil die Dinger (meist im Dogfight mit mehreren Jalthis) ab und zu mal den Geist aufgegeben haben.



Deshalb hatte ich mir den Gravis geholt - das andere Zeuch fiel so leicht auseinander . Viel Auswahl hatte man ja damals nicht.



> Wie auch immer, ich habe vor ein paar Wochen mal wieder WC 1+2 inklusive secret Missions bzw. spezial ops gespielt. Ich muss sagen, spätestens bei den jeweiligen Zusatzmissionen habe ich es aus Zeitgründen sein lassen. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, ob ein solches Konzept heute noch tragbar wäre.



Die Zusatzmissionen waren zum Teil einfach überhart; weit über dem Hauptprogramm angesiedelt. Aber an unmäßigen Zeitverbrauch kann ich mich bei "Wing Commander" nicht erinnern - da nimmt jedes handelsübliche MMO mehr Zeit in Anspruch als pro Abend mal zwei bis drei Missionen fertigzufliegen.



Ogil schrieb:


> Am Ende wird es ein Facebook-Spiel wo man rundenbasiert sein Schiff durch die Gegend schaukelt: "Pay 3 Lucaspoints to dodge teh incoming attack".



Noooo! NOOOOOOOOOOO!

Ogil - destroying dreams since the '80s.... ich hasse Dich...


----------

